# Display your HD-Tivo Setup....



## ebonovic

Lets use this thread to show off pictures of your HD-Tivo and HD-Theater setup.

I will post mine later tonight when it is all hooked up (no option to play hookey today).


----------



## ebonovic

Here we go:

The happy couple:









The entire family:









The family house:









The Window:


----------



## kittycarole

nice pics earl.... btw, has anyone ever told you that you look like the lead singer of green day?


----------



## Toeside

Nice pics. Your pictures prove something, to me anyway. I think the new Philips DTiVo has a much nicer, classier enclosure than what DirecTV picked for the HD TiVo. 

Granted, it isn't the case that matters, it's *what's on the inside that counts*. 

Craig


----------



## ayrton911

Very nice ebonovic. I'm jealous!


----------



## ebonovic

> _Originally posted by ayrton911 _
> *Very nice ebonovic. I'm jealous! *


Thanks for the comments...
And that jealousy fades when you see the credit card statement 

As for the singer of Green Day?.... That is a first


----------



## TimGoodwin

Nice clean setup! Must not have any kids huh?


----------



## pdoyle

ebonovic,
While I'm of course jealous that you have the HDTivo and the gorgeous plasma display I have to say that the cords have gotta go! How could you spend so much money on the equip and not do a little drywall work to clean up the installation? Sorry, I don't mean to rain on your parade. The setup is very nice. I'm just curious.


----------



## ebonovic

> _Originally posted by TimGoodwin _
> *Nice clean setup! Must not have any kids huh? *


Actually I have a 2 1/2 yr little boy.

Both cabinet doors have locking tot-locks... Down on the fireplace edging their is grey padding.

Just out of the picture in the bottom right, is his big stuffed Bear chair, from Bear in the Big Blue House.

And... I spent about 15 minutes cleaning the fireplace edge off of all his toys before snapping the shots.... 

I can tell you two things though:

Having the TV 5ft off the ground where he can't touch it...
And having the locking Audio Cabinet so he can't touch it...
PRICELESS beyond belief..


----------



## ebonovic

> _Originally posted by pdoyle _
> *ebonovic,
> While I'm of course jealous that you have the HDTivo and the gorgeous plasma display I have to say that the cords have gotta go! How could you spend so much money on the equip and not do a little drywall work to clean up the installation? Sorry, I don't mean to rain on your parade. The setup is very nice. I'm just curious. *


Actually, and the cables are hidden in the wall, as well as the power supply for the plasma (they are all tucked up behind the screen).

The cable you see there (primarily), is the 9ft HDMI->DVI cable that came with the HD-Tivo. I have a 15ft DVI in the PVC pipe that is running in the wall right now (see just to the right of the cabinet on the bottom). My converter didn't come in the shipment, but then again... I didn't ask for it until this Friday.

Once that arrives... That cable will be gone.

You can't see it well in the picture, but the speaker wires to the cabinet are soon to be wrapped, and the incomming signal cables (bottom left of the cabinet) are soon to be wrapped as well. My biggest problem... happened a year ago when having the house built.

I had the wall be hind the screen, double studded... Works great as I have 8 bolts into 4 different studs holding that TV up. However, the "wiring guy" if you call him that... (my builder wouldn't let me in to do it). Ran the PVC pipe too close to the fireplace on the bottom (it was supposed to be two more feet to the left)... But his biggest crime.

I have 5 incoming coax, 1 Phone, 1 Ethernet, 9 speakers (7 in the room, 2 outside), 2 sub woofs..... SPREAD ACCROSS 5 faceplates on two walls.
Moron. I even gave him a diagram how it would have fit into 1 4 gang box, with a 4 Open Decora plate from Leviton.... Fixing it is an eventual project, just not one I want to right now... And he put the Center speaker wire... Way too high. 

At least the electricians didn't screw up... They gave me my double gang - 4 plug outlet right in the corner as asked.

Cripies... this reply got a little long  Sorry... not ranting... Just explaining what went on.


----------



## italia

I read in the "Initial Impressions" thread that you have a 503CMX with the Aurora A303 and that is the same set up as my system. 

I was hoping that you can give me as much detail as possible as to the setup for the new HD TiVo as I am expecting it to arrive any day now. 

Here is a quick pic of my set up (yes, the picture was taken during Christmas, and no, I don't have those items out everyday).


----------



## ebonovic

Nice Setup  

As for the initial setup..... After setting up the unit itself, the connection to the TV was two steps... Disconnect old DVI, connect HDMI->DVI cable.
That was it. I did not have to change any settings on the unit itself.

I have alwayse watched my SD Material via my SD Tivo, hooked in via S-Video. I usually leave it set on the TV to full mode. On same channels you see pixelation when you are right up against the screen, but at normal length it is very watchable. 

Same with the HD Unit. When watching a non-OTA station, the SD material looks almost the same as material comming accross via the S-Video from the SD-Tivo. Maybe a little worse in some cases, as the DVI cable sends over more details and the display shows what it gets. But, I don't watch much SD via the HD-DTivo.

As for content via digital-OTA... The ratio's via HDTivo don't do anything to the picture. It stays at the ratio given by broadcaster. I still need to try the TV's ratio settings, (I haven't had the chance as 95% of what I have watched via HD-DTivo is HD-Letterbox programming).

I will try it soon for you.

IMHO: The Display Unit, Aurora Card, and HD-DTivo make a great family  I am very very happy with all the hardware involved.


----------



## italia

Thanks for the reply.

I have my SD-Tivo setup the same as you (S video, set to full mode) and I think the picture is a lot worse than anything coming through DVI. So much so that I would dread having to watch something through Tivo. 

I was hoping that by having everything in one box that the less conversions would equal a better picture. 

Good to hear that the HDTivo doesn't do anything to digital-OTA, but ya, see if you can play with the TVs ratio setings. I would be interested in what you find.

I have read that HD content through HD Tivo is darker on the display. Have you experienced that?


----------



## ebonovic

Not really, in my case...
The image looks almost identical to what I was having with my Zenith SAT-520.

I will see if I can test the few scenerios above and let you know soon.


----------



## herdfan

Nice setups for both of you. I have to ask though since you both have the TV's above the fireplaces, how is it to watch TV with it up quite a bit higher than you are sitting? It seems to me that it would almost be like sitting in the front 10 rows of a movie theater.

However, as ebonovic stated, keeping kids hands off the TV would be priceless. I went through almost an entire bottle of Monster Screen Cleaner one year due to my daughter thinking she could touch the characters on the screen.


----------



## ebonovic

Actually, 
It is not that hard.

The picture doesn't really show it well, but the TV is at about a 20ish degree slant downwards, it is not flush to the wall at the top.
(Massive bracket in the back, specifically designed for Plasma's with an designed adapter for specific model TV... Solid construction, plus the TV is only like 75lb though).

So when sitting only 10ft away, it is easy to look up at it, barely a noticable increase in bending the neck.

60% of my TV viewing is while lying on one of the sofa's, or in a overstuffed chair that is about 20ft away. But when we watch it from the kitchen, you don't notice it's hight. And from up in the loft, you have to look down at it. but all the other rooms, it is just normal viewing.

And when I have an XBOX night, we tend to pull in some extra chairs from the kitchen to about 10ft in front of the TV... None of the players have complained about stiff necks or anything like that.


----------



## joegarrett

How come nobody else is displaying their setup. Come on I wanna see, I wanna see!


----------



## Dolfo

Nice, Earl. Now you need an all-in-one remote


----------



## ebonovic

> _Originally posted by Dolfo _
> *Nice, Earl. Now you need an all-in-one remote  *


 had one (Pronto) sold-it (for a good penny too  )

I found that the TiVo-Peanut did just about everything I needed it to do for normal daily usage.

I will get another some day, but for now... remote shuffle.


----------



## Mr Pieces

As soon as I can get my 2 1/2 year old twins toys out of the way I will post a picture of my current setup. Just added a Denon 3805 Receiver, now if the HD Tivo ever gets here my setup will be complete!


----------



## mercurial

Excuse the quick and dirty pictures... And no comments about the cabling! At least when we move to the new house in November, I'll be able to get some flexi-conduit and actually run them neatly for once...

The whole 9-yards with the Samsung 61" DLP:










The HR10-250 up close:










The little brother (SAT-T60):










The control center (Pronto TSU-3000):


----------



## Shark73

Mercurial,

Nice setup....what sony receiver do you have? It looks identical to mine. I have the DE935. I'm trying to hold out on upgrading to a new one.


Jim


----------



## mercurial

> _Originally posted by Shark73 _
> *Mercurial,
> 
> Nice setup....what sony receiver do you have? It looks identical to mine. I have the DE935. I'm trying to hold out on upgrading to a new one.
> *


It's a STR-DE835. I actually got a great deal on a STR-DE895 from OneCall.com that I have hooked up in the basement for now. It does 6.1 so when we move, i may take the plunge and re-cable the main family room HT (which is what is pictured) with it so I can add a center rear surround later. It just wasn't worth it to bother with right now and I didn't have any receiver in the rec room when I got the 895.


----------



## litzdog911

mercurial,
Nice system! I like the way you've raised up your Sony SAT-T60 on CD cases for better airflow. I used pop bottle caps!


----------



## mercurial

> _Originally posted by litzdog911 _
> *mercurial,
> Nice system! I like the way you've raised up your Sony SAT-T60 on CD cases for better airflow. I used pop bottle caps! *


Actually, it is a combo of empty CD cases and Reaper stone-side hex battle bases that are epoxied together that were part of some I was using to make my own 25mm miniature based fantasy chess set that still "in progress" 3 years later (the joys of having a 2 1/2 year old).


----------



## litzdog911

> _Originally posted by mercurial _
> *Actually, it is a combo of empty CD cases and Reaper stone-side hex battle bases that are epoxied together that were part of some I was using to make my own 25mm miniature based fantasy chess set that still "in progress" 3 years later (the joys of having a 2 1/2 year old). *


Even better!!!


----------



## austink

Where did you get that entertainment center and what size sammy is that? That unit seems perfect...


----------



## pkscout

OK, here's a link to mine:

http://ksj.homeip.net/gallery/public/av

Don't everyone go looking at once, I'm not sure the connection will handle that much bandwidth. 

FYI, the cabinet is a custom design and hand built (well with some power tools) by yours truly. If anyone is really interested, I could be convinced to part with it for the right price.


----------



## smak

Oh great, welcome to the TV's smak can't afford thread.

-smak-


----------



## adman80

Greetings!

New Member, but a very amused reader of these forums lately!

I haven't had anything relevant to say up to this point until I saw this thread.

My system is waiting on my B.B. "Preorder".

Here's a picture of the AdMan Theater.

The new HD unit will be easy to install as the equipment cabinets on eiter side have built-in AvRack shelving systems that pull-out and rotate for equipment installs. Rather proud of the set-up, I custom designed it on my Mac and had it custom built to speck. The old 73" screen will look nice when playing back HD programming.

For those so inclined towards equipment lists, here's mine...

MitsubishiWS-73907 73 16x9 TV
MitsubishiSR-HD500 Direct TV HiDef System
3-SonySVR-2000 Tivo Hard Disc Recorders
DenonAVR-5800 THX/EX Receiver
DenonDCM-5000 100-Disc CD Changer
2-DenonDCM-5001 100-Disc CD Slave Changers
EscientTuneBase CD Control System
Pioneer EliteDV-38A DVD Audio/Video Player
Pioneer EliteDV-C36 5-Disc DVD Player
SonySLV-R1000 Super-VHS VCR
DenonCDR-W1500 CD Recorder
DenonDP-47F Phono Turntable
MonsterPowerAVS2000 Voltage Stabilizer
2-MonsterPowerHTS5000 Power Centers
3-M&KS-150AC THX Speakers
2-M&KSS-150 Surround Speakers
2-M&K-SW-85 Ceiling Back Surround Channel Speakers
2-M&KMX-350 THX Powered Subwoofers

Total of 11 TV's in the house, flat panels in the bathrooms, etc.
On-Que Whole House wiring system with video modulation to all TV's of main DVD player output, DirectTV-Tivo output, Escient-Tunebase output, and Front and Rear Security cameras. Whole house sound system with a total of 22 JBL speakers with individual room volume controls and infrared repeaters throughout.

I know, I know, it's a rough life, but I'll manage.

Oh yea, 1,312 DVD's in the collection to date.

Here's hoping we all have a Mother's day to remember!


----------



## mercurial

> _Originally posted by austink _
> *Where did you get that entertainment center and what size sammy is that? That unit seems perfect... *


The Sammy is the 61" HLN617W DLP set. The entertainment center is from Blackwelder's and is adjustable (the shelf and top slide to adjust the width). So I just set the set in and "closed" the entertainment center around it. Then I found some DVD racks that were about the right size to fit the gap between the stand and the side towers and just sat them on the floor beneath it to fill it in.

Unfortunately, Blackwelder's makes it hard to provide direct links so if you look under Living Room -> Entertainment, you'll see their line of entertainment centers. Ours is on like page 4 and is the Lexington Park High Profile.


----------



## tarmack

Don't do much TV watching on this system,....but it does include 3 Pansonic 40" LCD HD projection televisions....and 9 other monitors to complete this rendition of a 747-400 home cockpit.

The 3 Pansonics provide almost 10 feet of outside world scenery views....very close to the real pit that I sat in for my last 9 years prior to retirement from an airline.

I use a 60" Hitachi HD and a 43" Sammy DLP for regular viewing...the Sammy gets the upcoming HD10-250 from BB.....HOPEFULLY next week...the wife can then just leave "her Hitachi on HGTV all day long. Grin.

Tarmack


----------



## 02Overlander




----------



## chris_h

Earl,

I am no longer believing the "I'm broke" in your signature line. Nice setup.
I always thought it was "I'm so broke I don't have much gear to brag about." Perhaps it is "I have so many toys I can't afford to eat."


----------



## 02Overlander

adman80, wow, not that's a set-up!


----------



## jrock

Sorry I only have a crappy phone cam but here is the pic of my setup.

From top to bottom:

Surround Center Speaker
JVC JX-S111 Component AV Selector
HR10-250
HDVR2
Panasonic DMR-E80H
Sony SLV-D300P
Sony KV-30XBR910



















Even with them stacked like that there isn't a temp problem since it is all in the open and not in a cabinet. The HDVR2 is at 38c and the HR10-250 is at 47c.

-Joe


----------



## Todd

Here's my setup:


----------



## martinm1

OK, I am not an AV expert(will be easy to figure out); I do have a bunch of tivo's and one replaytv in the house. Just ordered the new HD tivo and have a question. I currently run everything(tivo, dvd,) through a Harman Kardon 525 receiver and then have my Pioneer Elite big screen as the monitor from the HK receiver. I now have s video and optical audio out to the HK. Can I simply run the composite outputs from the tivo to the HK instead along with the same optical audio and have it work or does it need to connect directly to the tv? 
Thanks a lot for the help.
Martin


----------



## Runch Machine

Do you guys who have your plasma screens above your fireplaces have any concerns that heat from the fireplace could cause damage? Do you still use the fireplace now that you have those nice TVs above it? 

Also, the Hughes box is just plain UGLY. I also prefer the look of the Philips or the Samsung. I wonder if any other design will be coming out for the case? Has anyone heard if there will be any other versions of HD-Tivo?


----------



## Runch Machine

Do you guys who have your plasma screens above your fireplaces have any concerns that heat from the fireplace could cause damage? Do you still use the fireplace now that you have those nice TVs above it? 

Also, the Hughes box is just plain UGLY. I also prefer the look of the Philips or the Samsung. I wonder if any other design will be coming out for the case? Has anyone heard if there will be any other versions of HD-Tivo?


----------



## ebonovic

> _Originally posted by chris_h _
> *Earl,
> I am no longer believing the "I'm broke" in your signature line. Nice setup.
> I always thought it was "I'm so broke I don't have much gear to brag about." Perhaps it is "I have so many toys I can't afford to eat." *


 I still eat, but not much else... The power of plastic



> _Originally posted by Runch Machine _
> *Do you guys who have your plasma screens above your fireplaces have any concerns that heat from the fireplace could cause damage? Do you still use the fireplace now that you have those nice TVs above it?
> *


It is not a problem at all. I would say that my case is probably different. My house is only 8 months old. So that wall was designed with the plasma in mind. Behind the screen it is double studded, and double insulated.
As for the fireplace, not a problem at all. The heat from the fireplace actually get's "thrown" out of the fireplace just enough.

I have put a temperature gauge on the mantel during the biggest of fires that I have setup, and the temperature doesn't get that high... Well below specs for the TV.

But, I admit... I don't set many fires. I have a 2.5yrd old that would be too curious. But in general, no... not a problem.


----------



## litzdog911

> _Originally posted by martinm1 _
> *OK, I am not an AV expert(will be easy to figure out); .... Can I simply run the composite outputs from the tivo to the HK instead along with the same optical audio and have it work or does it need to connect directly to the tv?
> Thanks a lot for the help.
> Martin *


Martin, do you mean connecting the HD DirecTivo to your receiver using its composite outputs? You could certainly do that, but you won't get video any better than 480i that way. In order to get true HiDef (720p or 1080i) you'll need to connect the component video or HDMI/DVI digital cable directly to your TV -- or invest in a new receiver with those inputs.


----------



## ayrton911

Why don't I cease living?  You guys have some beautiful setups! Well done! 

Keep the pictures coming. I love dreaming about my life someday. ha-ha.


----------



## Ed Campbell

Does that mean I should tell you about screeching to a halt on the new ring road around town, the other week -- because I saw an Enzo going the other way?

Fat chance I was going to catch up in my Dodge pickup.

Any rumors about Bernie Ecclestone setting up for HD broadcasts?


----------



## BMELTON72

Earl, let me start by saying that your system seems adequate for the room size. I however do see some areas that could possibly cause some problems for you in the future. First, you have two devices stacked on top of your receiver. This is not good because it has to "breathe". The amp needs plenty of airflow in order to properly cool itself. Secondly, I noticed the distinct lack of a Monster Power center. With the three digital devices you have, you need a Monster Power HTS5100 to give your system the proper digital filtration and isolation for your gear. This will give you better picture performance and audio clarity. Third, with any plasma display there is the need for a Monster Power voltage stabilizer AVS2000. This keeps the voltage going to your gear at 120v at all times. Plasma displays WILL shut down if they are getting anything below 110v of electricity. That could possibly blow the set. Also a Harmony remote could seriously eliminate your need to line your current controlers up like cattle on the top of your system. 

Other than the little rant I just spewed out at a total stranger, I really like your setup. I am sure you would want to protect it from surges and sags. (power center HTS5100 and AVS2000voltage stabilizer).


----------



## tbh999

Well...

I have a good HDTV setup, but with a baby coming I can not afford an HDirecTivo at this time.

But I still couldn't help brag about my system. 



P.S. I'm also more concerned about kid proofing what I already have at this juncture.


----------



## fitsman

My latest Pictures:


















And here are some older ones before I got the new Von Schweikerts and HD Tivo.

http://members.cox.net/fitsman/morepics.htm


----------



## GillBates

Here's an older picture of mine with the DSR6K plugged up.....


----------



## daperlman

Please also post the approximate location of your homes and when you will be away.


----------



## Mike Lang




----------



## ozone

Here are photos of my new setup...
http://www.employees.org/~cdelgran/home_theater/

I've been up and running with this equipment for a week now, and very happy with the results.


----------



## h_a_h_3

I probably need some showing the whole setup, this just focuses on the TV and "pile":










the pile:
Mits WS48311, DIRECTV HR10-250, Hughes HTLHD, Nak AV10, Pan DVD-CP72, Pan SS-2000 w/120GB, couple Pan VCRs, Klipsch KLF-30s, KSC-C1, SS-1, KSW-15
Xbox on the floor (obviously)


----------



## ebonovic

> _Originally posted by BMELTON72 _
> *Earl, let me start by saying that your system seems adequate for the room size. I however do see some areas that could possibly cause some problems for you in the future. First, you have two devices stacked on top of your receiver. This is not good because it has to "breathe". The amp needs plenty of airflow in order to properly cool itself. Secondly, I noticed the distinct lack of a Monster Power center. With the three digital devices you have, you need a Monster Power HTS5100 to give your system the proper digital filtration and isolation for your gear. This will give you better picture performance and audio clarity. Third, with any plasma display there is the need for a Monster Power voltage stabilizer AVS2000. This keeps the voltage going to your gear at 120v at all times. Plasma displays WILL shut down if they are getting anything below 110v of electricity. That could possibly blow the set. Also a Harmony remote could seriously eliminate your need to line your current controlers up like cattle on the top of your system.
> 
> Other than the little rant I just spewed out at a total stranger, I really like your setup. I am sure you would want to protect it from surges and sags. (power center HTS5100 and AVS2000voltage stabilizer). *


Thank you for the comments...

What you can't see from the pictures is the AVS-UPS system that is tucked in behind the cabinet. It is for the two TiVo's and the VCR (to keep it cllock from general. All the other devices are plugged into appropriate quality powerstrips.

The plasma it-self is plugged into a Leviton surge outletSmartHome Link which will protect it from surges (above an beyond the whole house surge surpressor), but I will have to look into the line stabilizer you mentioned.

I am still not convinced on the $400 Monster Power strip, maybe in the future I will get the bug to get it, but for now. Everything is surge protected, and the Tivo's get a consistant power flow from the ups.

As for the stuff on top of the reciever. There is an adaquate gap above the reciever and the Audio Tape Deck. In 8 months the audio tape deck has yet to be turned on, it is there out of the rare chance it will be needed. The VCR is used more for it's clock features then anything else so it is usually off.

Behind the unit, the entire back of the case is open, so it does get a good amount of air flow, but 95% of the time when the unit it is on the door is open to make sure nothing over heats.

But... none the less, I am going to get some additional shelfs put in the unit (the company that made the cabinet no longer makes this model, thus I can't order the shelfs from them), so I have to do them myself.

Thank you for the comments and suggestions, it is very valuable information.

Oh, and the Harmony remote...
That is a Wife Factor thing... I had a pronto, and had it all programmed up (prior to the HD-Dtivo), but she just simply likes the Tivo Peanut better.
So in general, I pickup the Pio Remote, select it's input. Turn the amp on, select the video source and then camp out on the couch with either the DVD remote, or the peanut. Both of those can control the volume of the amp.

Eventually another programmable remote will be in my future.


----------



## ebonovic

> _Originally posted by tbh999 _
> *Well...
> 
> I have a good HDTV setup, but with a baby coming I can not afford an HDirecTivo at this time.
> 
> But I still couldn't help brag about my system.
> 
> 
> 
> P.S. I'm also more concerned about kid proofing what I already have at this juncture.
> *


Congrats...

Short of knocking out the wall, sliding everything into the wall, and covering with a clear plexi-glass... You are going to have a tough time.

Best thing I could recommend is move the speakers up to either a wall mount, or on top of the TV. But basically no wires or the stands on the floor for junior to pull on.

Wall cabinet, make sure it is physically connected to the wall someone how, so it won't topple if it is pulled on.

But the easiest solution is a few kiddie gates, and laser beams...

Good luck, it is always a challange. but worth it.


----------



## tbh999

*Best thing I could recommend is move the speakers up to either a wall mount, or on top of the TV. But basically no wires or the stands on the floor for junior to pull on.*
_Done._ I have mounted the speakers (with earthquake tack) to a pair of CD 400 Cubes and attached the cubes to the wall using Quake Hold earthquake straps. Other than making to hard to topple the speakers over they hide the wires.

*Wall cabinet, make sure it is physically connected to the wall someone how, so it won't topple if it is pulled on.*
_Done._ The rack is attached to the wall with two 1/8" steel cables and a 1/4" eyelet screwed into a stud.

Can you tell I used to live in earthquake territory?


----------



## spaschen

I smile now when I hear someone talk about kiddie proofing. There is no such thing, as "KID PROOF". Child locks only last until the child actually WANTS to get into it which is often around 2/5-3yrs.

I was worried when our son was born about all the tech we have all over the house including an office full of pcs. But, he turned 3 in Jan and we've to yet have a single item damaged or him get hurt. 

Wires are kept tidy (I do that anyway) and we keep media in a closet on a shelf but he can get to it when he wants to watch a Disney movie. Only the front speakers are floor models and he's only touched them once to check out the "hole" in the back. They are to heavy to knock over and to tall to climb on so they aren't much fun for a 3yr old.

He's more excited about a box of packing materials than fiddling with the shiny box that came in with it.  It probably helps that he has his own "setup" to play with. Cheap TV, Apex DVD/VCR, Tivo and a Dell for his kid games. He mostly ignores them since his toys are far more appealing at his age but better he ignores our expensive "toys". His stuff is junk so I really wouldn't care if he somehow did damage them but he's usually pretty careful. 

I'll post a pic of our "adult" setup when we get done cleaning up the HD install.


----------



## sangs

OK, here's mine. One of these days I'm going to get around to hiding all the wires, or at least come up with an idea to camouflage them where they run. The most noticeable wires we have now are from the damn extension cables for the Gamecube controllers. No hiding those.

Love all the other setups. Nice work.


----------



## sangs

And the other one...There she is with her big sister and other siblings.


----------



## Gromit

> _Originally posted by sangs _
> *OK, here's mine. One of these days I'm going to get around to hiding all the wires, or at least come up with an idea to camouflage them where they run. The most noticeable wires we have now are from the damn extension cables for the Gamecube controllers. No hiding those.
> 
> Love all the other setups. Nice work. *


Have you considered replacing your controllers with Wavebirds? You lose the rumble feature, but they are great controllers (and wireless too).


----------



## sangs

> _Originally posted by Gromit _
> *Have you considered replacing your controllers with Wavebirds? You lose the rumble feature, but they are great controllers (and wireless too). *


Yeah, but they are too clunky for my son and I already have so many wireless devices in my house interfering with one another, I don't really want to add another to the loop.


----------



## avNeophyte

> _Originally posted by sangs _
> *OK, here's mine. One of these days I'm going to get around to hiding all the wires, or at least come up with an idea to camouflage them where they run. The most noticeable wires we have now are from the damn extension cables for the Gamecube controllers. No hiding those.
> *


Try the WaveBirds. Very neat - no wires!


----------



## Mr Pieces

I spent a good 4+ hours this morning running wires in the wall to hide them. It came down to just a few that won't work but here it is...

BEFORE

















AFTER


















The wife will be happy... Finally. I know it isn't perfect but it does look MUCH better than before.

Now if I can just keep my 2 1/2 year old TWINS away from it.

Just a brief rundown:

Denon 3805 Receiver
Panasonic RP82 DVD Player
D* HR10-250 HD TiVo
40GB Ipod
Front Speakers - Boston Acoustics VR975's
Center Speaker - Boston VR910
Rear Speakers - Boston HD5's
Sub - Boston PV600
TV - Panasonic PT-53WX52 (Soon to be replaced with a 65" Mits Diamond RPTV!)

I'll have to update it after it is surrouded with kids toys like usual.


----------



## aejanis

Here are some quick and dirty shots on my setup (I am able to take better pictures then this, most of my photo gear is on loan right now). The room was a bit messy so I didn't take a nice wide angle shot of the entire room.

These are all links to 640X480 versions...You can click on the smaller image that the links take you to if you want to see the full version.

-Close up shot of the racked HDTiVo units: 
http://www.bubye.com/gallery/tivos/tivo_002

-Angled view of equipment:
http://www.bubye.com/gallery/tivos/tivo_003

-Full view of the entertainment center:
http://www.bubye.com/gallery/tivos/tivo_008

-Full view of the equipment rack:
http://www.bubye.com/gallery/tivos/tivo_001

-Photo album of everything above:
http://www.bubye.com/gallery/tivos


----------



## sangs

> _Originally posted by aejanis _
> *Here are some quick and dirty shots on my setup (I am able to take better pictures then this, most of my photo gear is on loan right now). The room was a bit messy so I didn't take a nice wide angle shot of the entire room.
> 
> These are all links to 640X480 versions...You can click on the smaller image that the links take you to if you want to see the full version.
> 
> -Close up shot of the racked HDTiVo units:
> http://www.bubye.com/gallery/tivos/tivo_002
> 
> -Angled view of equipment:
> http://www.bubye.com/gallery/tivos/tivo_003
> 
> -Full view of the entertainment center:
> http://www.bubye.com/gallery/tivos/tivo_008
> 
> -Full view of the equipment rack:
> http://www.bubye.com/gallery/tivos/tivo_001
> 
> -Photo album of everything above:
> http://www.bubye.com/gallery/tivos *


Nice rack man.


----------



## aejanis

> _Originally posted by sangs _
> *Nice rack man.  *


Thanks...

I just wish that the MiddleAtlantic rack kits were 2RU and not 3RU. I have a 1RU MD-Recorder that I would like to rack up, and a 1RU line level mixer.

Here is a rundown of what is in the rack:

-Aphex Compellor 320A
-Gentner Audio Prisms (FM Radio broadcast audio processor)
-H&K AVR-230
-Dorrough 280-D Loudness Meter
-Orban Optimod 6200s (Same as the DAB-6200)
-HHB CDR-830 CD-Recorder
-CC HDTiVo #1 (Built 4/25/2004)
-CC HDTiVo #2 (Built 5/1/2004)
-Denon DVD-1600P (Same as the consumer DVD-1600, but with Rack ears)

I have other stuff (CD, VCR, etc) off in another rack in a closet about 4 feet to the left of the entertainment center.


----------



## AGBTivo

I have a question. Before that I have to say most, if not all, of you have sweet setups.

Question: i see that many of you have multiple DVRs in your setups. I currently have a UTV and am expecting my HDTivo soon(i hope). I was planning on simply replacing my UTV with the new Tivo. But Im wondering now if I could have both.

Do you guys have multiple sat. dishes on your roofs or is there some gear you can purchase that will split the signals at the tv to go to multiple boxes? Im thinking the former but would like to know for sure.


----------



## gfb107

Everything that you need to know about that is in the LNB, Multiswitch, and DirecTV Signal FAQ's thread.


----------



## AGBTivo

thanks I figured there would be a way and sorry for not searching before asking like I should have.

btw attached is my setup.
it consists of:
65 Toshiba 
Onkyo 787 recvr
Toshiba SD9200 DVD player
Cambridge Soundworks Newtons(includes 2 rears not shown)
beloved UTV system


----------



## mercurial

> _Originally posted by AGBTivo _
> *I have a question. Before that I have to say most, if not all, of you have sweet setups.
> 
> Question: i see that many of you have multiple DVRs in your setups. I currently have a UTV and am expecting my HDTivo soon(i hope). I was planning on simply replacing my UTV with the new Tivo. But Im wondering now if I could have both.
> 
> Do you guys have multiple sat. dishes on your roofs or is there some gear you can purchase that will split the signals at the tv to go to multiple boxes? Im thinking the former but would like to know for sure. *


What you need is a multiswitch. The Phase-III dish as a built-in multi-switch that can feed 4 inputs on satellite receivers. Typically, these are run into another, bigger multiswitch like a 4x8 or 4x16 (where the first number is the number of inputs and the second is the number of outputs). If you use the cascadable multiswitches, then you can connect them in series (e.g. use 3 4x8s in place of 1 4x16 or use 2 4x8s to get 12 outputs).

I think the HD TiVo FAQ has more info on multiswitches in general. The only bad thing is, you still have to run a coax cable to your entertainment center for each feed (though I suppose once you have 4 feeds, you could just add another cascadable multiswitch at that location to avoid further cables but that would mean more than 2 TiVos or 2 TiVos + a regular reciever and none of us would ever be that crazy...  )


----------



## mx6bfast

Here is a link to my setups. I put in an updated pics with the HDTivo. I will eventually get a HDTivo for the master bedroom and probably the game room when I can afford it.

http://www.memphisshock.com/theater.html


----------



## The Crane

These are some great setup's guys. I have a questions to those of you with entertainment centers. I am starting to look for something to fit around my Sony 51' Projection tv and don't know where to really look besides the basic Sauder/Bush stuff at Circuit City and Best Buy. 

I would love to find something like Adman80's setup where the bottom of the projection tv is hidden. Any idea where online I can find something like this? 

Sorry for changing the subject...I will take a picture of my setup tonight and post it tomorrow. 

Great stuff guys...my wife hates you all for showing me these great setups!


----------



## mercurial

> _Originally posted by The Crane _
> *These are some great setup's guys. I have a questions to those of you with entertainment centers. I am starting to look for something to fit around my Sony 51' Projection tv and don't know where to really look besides the basic Sauder/Bush stuff at Circuit City and Best Buy. *


Take a look at Blackwelder's and see if you can find what you want. I mentioned them previously and they have a lot of designs to choose from.


----------



## The Crane

Cool...I will check it out.


----------



## Mike Lang

> _Originally posted by The Crane _
> *These are some great setup's guys. I have a questions to those of you with entertainment centers. I am starting to look for something to fit around my Sony 51' Projection tv and don't know where to really look besides the basic Sauder/Bush stuff at Circuit City and Best Buy. *


That's my Sony 51" but I built it myself along with the pedestal to raise it up a bit. I then recessed it into the wall so I can walk in the room behind it (furnace room) to do all the wiring.


----------



## The Crane

I actually have room behind my TV now where I store DVD and extra wires and crap, it is a great idea to be able to get back there and not have to move crap. 

I wish I was talented enough with wood to build something like that, that looks like a great piece. I want to find something where I can put my TV...same one you have Mike in the center and then put my 2 Klipsch tower speakers on either side, yet still be able to put my components somewhere, maybe still on a side, or even up top. Short of building it my self I don't know where I am going to find this fantasy item.

Great setup though. I am loving this thread...you guys really do it right!


----------



## ebonovic

> _Originally posted by Mike Lang _
> *That's my Sony 51" but I built it myself along with the pedestal to raise it up a bit. I then recessed it into the wall so I can walk in the room behind it (furnace room) to do all the wiring.
> *


A man with one extremely good plan.....

Nice work.


----------



## ozone

In viewing many of these sweet setups, I've noticed that quite a few of you guys have two or more TiVO units (and many of you already have two HD TiVos)...

I'm curious if this is typically more a matter of (A) wanting to record more than 2 shows simultaneously, or (B) wanting greater storage capacity above and beyond the stock capacity or upgraded capacity? or (C) all of the above.

i've turned my old SD TiVo off for now, as the system is quickly getting too complex for the wife and child...perhaps one day we'll need more than two tuners and will pay the extra $5/month to keep that unit active.

Here are complete photos of my setup:
http://www.employees.org/~cdelgran/home_theater/

preview:


----------



## litzdog911

> _Originally posted by ozone _
> *In viewing many of these sweet setups, I've noticed that quite a few of you guys have two or more TiVO units (and many of you already have two HD TiVos)...
> 
> I'm curious if this is typically more a matter of (A) wanting to record more than 2 shows simultaneously, or (B) wanting greater storage capacity above and beyond the stock capacity or upgraded capacity? or (C) all of the above.
> 
> i've turned my old SD TiVo off for now, as the system is quickly getting too complex for the wife and child...perhaps one day we'll need more than two tuners and will pay the extra $5/month to keep that unit active.
> 
> again, here's my complete setup:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Chris, your photo is not displaying.


----------



## ebonovic

> _Originally posted by ozone _
> *I'm curious if this is typically more a matter of (A) wanting to record more than 2 shows simultaneously, or (B) wanting greater storage capacity above and beyond the stock capacity or upgraded capacity? or (C) all of the above.
> *


*

In my case, it is more of that I don't want to risk upgrading the HD-DTivo at this time. So I leave it's 35 hours for HD Material only, and all SD material is on the upgraded (105hr) SD-DTivo above it.

Plus have 4 tunners in the main room, helps a lot with conflicts.
(Like when WestWing and Angle where recording in HD at the same time) I was able to use the SD to watch the ballgame.

Plus I have a major problem recording the Wiggles and Bear in the big blue house on MY $1k toy... *


----------



## mercurial

> _Originally posted by ebonovic _
> *Plus I have a major problem recording the Wiggles and Bear in the big blue house on MY $1k toy...  *


Could be worse... Could be Boohbah...


----------



## ebonovic

> _Originally posted by mercurial _
> *Could be worse... Could be Boohbah...  *


Those gumdrop versions of the telletubbies are not even allowed to be displayed on my plasma when I am arround..


----------



## Mr Pieces

Our HD Tivo records plenty of the Playhouse Disney shows.

I even had the pleasure of taking my 2 1/2 year old twins to see the Wiggles last month. 

Oh the joy.


----------



## danielhart

Ok folks, here is my master bedroom setup (the G-rated version, at least)

Mirror shot, only way I could get both walls in photo

wardrobe/component rack, door closed

wardrobe/component rack, door open

wardrobe/rack, both doors open

panny plasma wall mount with gallo spkrs and oh my Gawd, he made it!

panny wall mount, Reloaded

Some details - the wardrobe is a Hopen from friggin Ikea of all places, but I did some painting and customizing to "un-Ikeaize" it. Cool thing is that MX500 IR works right through closed frosted glass door. The panny is mounted with a peerless flat mount, two 35 foot component cables, 1 35 foot DVI, and 1 35 foot S-vid and audio cables and speaker wires run down through wall and floor joists below to opposite wall and then under the wardrobe and up to components. A heck of alot of work, but worth it. Bigtime WAF on this room, she gets the whole mirrored closet now, so she's happy. Oh, and she likes the TV too.......

daniel


----------



## Apok

Awesome setups everyone.


----------



## nuke

> _Originally posted by Mr Pieces _
> *As soon as I can get my 2 1/2 year old twins toys out of the way I will post a picture of my current setup. Just added a Denon 3805 Receiver, now if the HD Tivo ever gets here my setup will be complete! *


You're gonna love that receiver!!!

I picked up a 3805s and DVD2900s (silver) when I got the Tivo. The Denon's lip-sync adjust dials in the sound/picture delay perfectly.


----------



## Mr Pieces

I already love the Denon 3805. I had it for 3 weeks before I could find a mic for it. After I ran the Auto Setup with the mic all I could say was WOW! It made all the difference in the world. If you have this receiver be sure to get the setup mic for the additional $60.00. Worth EVERY PENNY.

It was noticeably better to the point my WIFE even commented on it without me mentioning a thing! Now that is impressive. (She could care less about my Home Theater stuff)


----------



## charlieg

Here's my den setup ... HDTivo is on the bottom of the rack and standard DTiVo is toward the top (for now anyway). The panel is a Pioneer 5040, speakers are Polk RM 7600's (PSW 505 sub is on the floor to the right), two pair of Polk FXi30's (not in picture) are on the side and rear walls. Amplifier is a Yamaha RX-V1400. 

- Charlie


----------



## jcolec

Okay,
Hope I'm not a bandwith hog, but...
here are two pictures.
The first the HD TiVo in the Entertainment Ceter
The second a Picture of the whole set up.


----------



## litzdog911

> _Originally posted by jcolec _
> *Okay,
> Hope I'm not a bandwith hog, but...
> here are two pictures.
> The first the HD TiVo in the Entertainment Ceter
> The second a Picture of the whole set up.
> *


Somebody loves CATS!


----------



## jcolec

> _Originally posted by litzdog911 _
> *Somebody loves CATS! *


Yeah and it's not me. I'd call it a trade-off. I've got my stuff I'm showing off and she's got hers.


----------



## jcolec

and one more just to be rude...three Margarita's later


----------



## Hathor46

I think Mike Lang wins so far for best and coolest setup. =) It's funny seeing what else are in those pics besides the tv setup.......such as DVD's you all own and video games. =)

Karri


----------



## Mike Lang

> _Originally posted by Hathor46 _
> *I think Mike Lang wins so far for best and coolest setup. =) It's funny seeing what else are in those pics besides the tv setup.......such as DVD's you all own and video games. =)
> 
> Karri *


Thanks! It's still a work in progress. We just had the house built and I finished the basement myself in about 90 days. I wired it for 7.1 and future proofed it by running spare wire/conduit all over the house. Every room has a couple rg-6, ethernet jacks. There's even a couple PVC pipes behind the TV that shoot straight up through the 1st and 2nd floor to the attic for future runs.


----------



## Tivogre

Here's mine:


----------



## Apok

Are those all DVD's or VHS too?


----------



## Tivogre

> _Originally posted by usrbingeek _
> *Are those all DVD's or VHS too? *


Those are all CDs (~1100 of them). The drawers are full of my DVD collection. I only have about 30 VHS tapes now.


----------



## litzdog911

> _Originally posted by Tivogre _
> *Here's mine:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


That's a mighty big CLOCK!


----------



## Tivogre

Why, thank you!


----------



## theringnebula

Ok, first of all everyone has great setups and this thread has provided me with some good ideas on how I want to set things up in my new house.

I've noticed that a few people have what looks like some sort of Tivo figure/doll on their TV. Where can I find one of these???

Thanks

Wes


----------



## Gromit

> _Originally posted by theringnebula _
> *Ok, first of all everyone has great setups and this thread has provided me with some good ideas on how I want to set things up in my new house.
> 
> I've noticed that a few people have what looks like some sort of Tivo figure/doll on their TV. Where can I find one of these???
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Wes *


TiVo has a store at tivo.com.

https://store.tivo.com/main.aspx?cid=104

They gave them away as promotions in the past, but I don't think they've been doing that lately.


----------



## herdfan

> _Originally posted by mercurial _
> *Could be worse... Could be Boohbah...  *


Is that not *THE* most annoying show?

I agree that the reason I keep my SD TiVo active with my HD is many times there will be conflicts. I was able to resolve most before because I have the distant nets and both east & west feeds. But now that 7S has gone up, I will be getting my locals soon and won't be able to schedule "late" shows anymore.


----------



## chadly25

Can I play too? How do you insert photos?


----------



## jcolec

If you want the picture to appear in your post.....
Click on 'Post Reply'
Then look for the IMG button, then enter the url of where your picture is located.

Hope that helps


----------



## chadly25

Okay, I was hoping that I wouldn't have to host my pics. Darn!


----------



## toddvj

And Here's my equipment rack.









The first picture is a little bit older, I have changed a few things since then, but it's close to that.


----------



## buckeyenut

bump...I didn't want this thread to get lost. I have really enjoyed seeing everyone's setups... Post more!


----------



## pmohajer

Here is my setup:

http://www.poorang.net/ht

My HD Tivo is in a rack behind the main units w/ 5 hdvr2's.


----------



## joegarrett

> _Originally posted by pmohajer _
> *Here is my setup:
> 
> http://www.poorang.net/ht
> 
> My HD Tivo is in a rack behind the main units w/ 5 hdvr2's. *


HOLY Sh*t!!


----------



## Apok

> _Originally posted by pmohajer _
> *Here is my setup:
> 
> http://www.poorang.net/ht
> 
> My HD Tivo is in a rack behind the main units w/ 5 hdvr2's. *


Wicked setup man.


----------



## jcolec

> _Originally posted by pmohajer _
> *Here is my setup:
> 
> http://www.poorang.net/ht
> 
> My HD Tivo is in a rack behind the main units w/ 5 hdvr2's. *


That is simply SICK!

Love it!


----------



## ddarche

Here are some pics of my HT and the new home of my 1st Tivo!

http://ProntoWizard.com/theater.htm


----------



## 02Overlander

> _Originally posted by ddarche _
> *Here are some pics of my HT and the new home of my 1st Tivo!
> 
> http://ProntoWizard.com/theater.htm *


very


----------



## Toeside

Dave,

Nice setup. I like the panel on the front of the TV. I might try something like that. Did you build the cabinets yourself or hire it out?

Craig


----------



## ckelly5

> _Originally posted by pmohajer _
> *Here is my setup:
> 
> http://www.poorang.net/ht
> 
> My HD Tivo is in a rack behind the main units w/ 5 hdvr2's. *


"So pmohajer, what game you watchin?"

"all of them"

I hate you because I didn't even dream of doing something like that. Now you've filled my head with evil evil ideas


----------



## mx6bfast

> _Originally posted by pmohajer _
> *Here is my setup:
> 
> http://www.poorang.net/ht
> 
> My HD Tivo is in a rack behind the main units w/ 5 hdvr2's. *


You would be the ultimate best friend if you had all of the sports packages.


----------



## ddarche

> _Originally posted by Toeside _
> *Dave,
> 
> Nice setup. I like the panel on the front of the TV. I might try something like that. Did you build the cabinets yourself or hire it out?
> 
> Craig *


I did hire the whole cabinet out. I found a great cabinet shop who mostly specializes in "paint-grade" constuction, even though all of the doors are stain grade. Which in my case, is almost the whole cabinet..lol.

I got the cabinet for $2500, which was made custom, from our ideas. It is two pieces so it was easy to transport and install. The overhead cabinet is a separate piece and sits on top of the bottom tower and also is screwed to the wall studs. It all fits into an opening where there was a built-in cabinet which was original to the 1953 design.

I really wanted the screen to "float" in the middle of the cabinet, especially since I was not using any of the built-in speakers. I think it gives a real nice finished look. The bottom panel is held in place by some small brackets which fit behind the sliding tower doors, so it is not even screwed in place.

Interestingly, the entire bottom panel is is just three cabinet doors with a top piece (the one which is cutout slightly to expose the control panel) and a bottom piece which meets all of the other dimensions. It looks like it is just glued together, probably with dowels.

Thanks for you comments and good luck with your project!


----------



## pmohajer

> _Originally posted by mx6bfast _
> *You would be the ultimate best friend if you had all of the sports packages. *


It's pretty much a sports bar at my place most of the year. I'm not a big baseball fan, but I get all the other sports packages. It going to be awesome to see a winning Skins season in HD. Joe Gibbs comes back, the HD Tivo comes out, Fox has most of their games in HD, and the Skins win the superbowl.  What a great year!


----------



## Toeside

Dave, thanks for the information. I thought that maybe the panel below the screen was held in with dowels into the holes that the bezel uses. I might try that method, but it may turn out too flimsy.

I noticed holes above your AV gear. Are you pumping in air to keep things cool, or are the holes there to allow the heat to rise and escape naturally?


Craig


----------



## Starrbuck

> _Originally posted by pmohajer _
> *It going to be awesome to see a winning Skins season in HD. Joe Gibbs comes back, the HD Tivo comes out, Fox has most of their games in HD, and the Skins win the superbowl.  What a great year! *


 You've been doin' somethin' funky. Can I have some?


----------



## ddarche

> _Originally posted by Toeside _
> *Dave, thanks for the information. I thought that maybe the panel below the screen was held in with dowels into the holes that the bezel uses. I might try that method, but it may turn out too flimsy.
> 
> I noticed holes above your AV gear. Are you pumping in air to keep things cool, or are the holes there to allow the heat to rise and escape naturally?
> 
> Craig *


Hi Craig,

Prior to installation, I drilled those holes in there to let the heat escape above the equipment area. I have a few feet of space up there and figured it would help the rack area stay cooler.


----------



## TimGoodwin

> _Originally posted by Starrbuck _
> *You've been doin' somethin' funky. Can I have some?  *


Oh that's right the Cowboys now have Vinny at QB! The Skins should really be scared now!


----------



## Hathor46

> _Originally posted by ddarche _
> *Here are some pics of my HT and the new home of my 1st Tivo!
> 
> http://ProntoWizard.com/theater.htm *


I've always been a fan of custom made units. Awesome! I love the cd pullout thingies.

Karri =)


----------



## Duke

> _Originally posted by pmohajer _
> *....winning Skins season in HD. Joe Gibbs comes back, the HD Tivo comes out, Fox has most of their games in HD, and the Skins win the superbowl.  What a great year! *


And what year might that be....


----------



## grapaslingo

I've loved looking at everyone's home theatre setups, and I thought I'd share mine too.

http://home.comcast.net/~grapaslingo/familyroom/familyroom.htm


----------



## litzdog911

> _Originally posted by grapaslingo _
> *I've loved looking at everyone's home theatre setups, and I thought I'd share mine too.
> 
> http://home.comcast.net/~grapaslingo/familyroom/familyroom.htm *


Very nice! How do you like your Samsung DLP?


----------



## grapaslingo

I really like it. It has beautiful clarity and contrast levels. I bought it refurbished because it was cheap (with warranty and shipping for under 3000), but it came with a light leak of some sort. Samsung authorized a service rep to come out and fix it--which made it a hundred times better, but there was a slight blur in the upper right hand corner after he did the "engine" replacement. I only noticed it when I hooked up my PC to it. So I called them out again and now it looks amazing.

My only complaint is that I'd prefer a little bit deeper blacks. I might go into the service menu and tweak the gamma just a bit if it helps.


----------



## gquiring

It took me some time to find a plasma to fit in my existing wall unit. Luckily the commerical Panasonic 42" fit with a half inch to spare!!

Panasonic PWD6UY 42"
DirecTivo HR10-250
Yamaha 5790 Receiver
Proac EBT's front
Mission rears and center
JBL S120II subwoofer
Pronto remote
GoVideo D2730 networked DVD player
Replay 3060


----------



## spaschen

Nice setup, I had a similar setup before I got my new 60". I always loved that unit and was unhappy to give it up until I realise the TV really seems a lot larger when we took it out of the large entertainment unit. The open space around it just makes it command center stage instead of blending into a wall of entertainment system.


----------



## The Crane

Well finally got a pic of my set up. It is clean, mean and lean...does the job it is supposed to do.



















Setup:

Sony 51" HDTV
Yamaha V1
Klipsch Reference all around including 12" powered sub behind TV. 
Monster HTS3600
Tivo HD10-250
Yamaha CDC-595
Toshiba SD1600 DVD
Some generic GE VHS
PS2


----------



## ilkevinli

Heres mine:


----------



## chadly25

Hello all! Just wanted to jump in and share my theater with with everyone. I installed it all in a custom cabinet that I designed and built specifically for my home and A/V equipment. All of the components are as follows:

Sony KV36XBR800 TV

Sony STRDA9000ES Surround Receiver

Sony SATHD200 HD Sat Receiver

Sony SATA55 Sat Receiver

Directv HR10-250 HDTV TiVo

Escient H40 Fireball CD Manager

Escient DVDM100 Fireball DVD Manager

Sony CDPM333ES CD Changer

Sony DVPCX777ES DVD Changer

Pioneer DVR810HS TiVo/DVD Burner

TiVo Stand Alone 80 Hour Unit

Rotel RMB1066 6 Channel Amp (used for zone 2 house audio)

JVC HRS3800U SVHS VCR

Sony Playstation 2 Video Game System

XBox Video Game System

Nintendo Game Cube Video Game System

B&W LCR60 Left, Center, and Right Speakers

B&W DM602.5 Surround Speakers

B&W ASW675 Subwoofer

2 Furman RR15 Rack Rider Power Conditioners

Niles Intellicontrol Control System

Take it easy on me, the wife was watching American Idol when I took these pics LOL


----------



## chadly25

I must be thread Kryptonite  Sorry to bring this to a screatching hault


----------



## The Crane

Keep this going, it was a great thread. I love checking out what other people have...


----------



## NJChris

Here's the only pic I have with me at work. Doing some cleanup on wires and furniture, but that the basic idea. It's on the right on top of a Series 1 Dtivo displaying Discovery HD on my Pioneer 5040hd. There's also a replaytv, xbox, vhs and panasonic DMR-E100 down there somewhere. Poor PS2 and Gamecube couldnt fit on that stand, so they are homeless for now.


----------



## gr8reb8

I can not believe how many have the tivo located ABOVE the receiver. The receiver is a pure heater. Now I think I know why so many TiVos are dying....


----------



## elspankdog

> _Originally posted by chadly25 _
> *I must be thread Kryptonite  Sorry to bring this to a screatching hault *


Yep, I'm going out to buy new equipment before I post after seeing your setup. Love that receiver! Are you using the DVI switching?


----------



## Ed Campbell

I've compensated significantly for parallax; so, viewing angle, etc., aren't quite reality. The room is a long rectangle; but, our seating at the [narrow] media end of the room is an open square facing the TV in the corner. That's the reason for assymetric speaker placement. Putting the RH speaker outside the stand would just be something to trip over along the South wall.

The two wee cabinets work out well -- holding tools, DVD's, owners manuals [for everything in the house!]. I even setup the 2-TiVo peanut remote so that the selector switch, set left, operates the HR10-250 -- set to the right operates the old SD GXCEBOTd.

Sub-woofer is in the corner behind the Sammy, facing into the wall. Speakers are old JVC's, center-channel is RCA. One of these years, I'll upgrade all the speakers. Rear channels, RCA -- again, with no reasonable way to run wires, sit underneath table at apex of two right-angle couches which are the seating area -- one speaker facing West wall, one facing North. The bounce works pretty well and the tuner allows for individual adjustment.

Top-to-bottom, LH cabinet:

Silver Sensor OTA antenna
Pioneer VSX-D850S receiver
Technics SL-MC4 CD changer

Top-to-bottom, RH cabinet:

HR10-250
Samsung HD931 DVD player

In between [and on top of HR10]:

Pioneer TRE-D800 controller, Dolby 5.1-certified, and headphones.
Japanese designation. I couldn't wait for them to get to the States.

Under the Samsung HLN4365W, my old Hughes SD GXCEBOTd. The HLP4663W is scheduled for delivery, 7th July, on an RMA.

Yeah, I know I should hide the dinky wire feeding FM. Sooner or later, I will.


----------



## chadly25

> _Originally posted by gr8reb8 _
> *I can not believe how many have the tivo located ABOVE the receiver. The receiver is a pure heater. Now I think I know why so many TiVos are dying.... *


Digital amplification. Never gets hot. Tivo works GREAT!!!


----------



## chadly25

> _Originally posted by elspankdog _
> *Yep, I'm going out to buy new equipment before I post after seeing your setup. Love that receiver! Are you using the DVI switching? *


I am only using one DVI so I am not using the switching. Hope to someday have an excuse to do so (BluRay )


----------



## panic 66

I have not decided if I am going to keep the HLP5063 yet since I am trying to get use to the eye strain/rainbows. I really like the fact that I can use the HDMI input with the Tivo and have a second DVI input for future use.


----------



## gr8reb8

There is no AV equipment in the viewing room except for the display and speakers.

The TiVo is in the room directly behind the display and currently I have it raised up on top of some paint cans. This is to help keep it cool. Temp is usually 42-44 Celsius


----------



## The Crane

Did you paint the HDTIVO face black?


----------



## joegarrett

> _Originally posted by The Crane _
> *Did you paint the HDTIVO face black? *


Looks like a shadow.


----------



## chadly25

Are you using an IR repeator or a RF remote??


----------



## gr8reb8

> _Originally posted by chadly25 _
> *Are you using an IR repeator or a RF remote?? *


I use this IR system from Smarthome.. On that page I use the "4 Zone Connecting Block (#8192)"
and the "Tabletop IR Sensor &#151; Compact Fluorescent (#8110CFL)". I did run into a problem with my IR setup when I got the HR10-250. I have always used the following emitters without problem: "8171S DUAL STICK-ON IR EMITTERS (SMARTHOME BRAND)". They did not work on my HR10-250. They do work on previous TiVos that I have used. What I did was take the emitter that came with a previous TiVo (the one they include to control a VCR or Cable box from the TiVo). I plugged that emitter into the connecting block, placed the emitter in front of the IR sensor on the HR10-250 and voila.


----------



## robertogag

Here is mine

www.betogarcia.com/HT.html


----------



## Apok

Cool setup.


----------



## Kamakzie

I am using a HP L2335 23 inch widescreen monitor for my display. Here it is not to bad eh?


----------



## Ed Campbell

Nice quads!


----------



## joegarrett

> _Originally posted by Kamakzie _
> *I am using a HP L2335 23 inch widescreen monitor for my display. Here it is not to bad eh?  *


Well, I certainly like the picture!!!!!  :up:


----------



## elspankdog

Well here is my modest HD-TiVo/plasma setup. All the equipment is in another room.

Brian


----------



## Bill Broderick

> _Originally posted by Toeside _
> *Dave, thanks for the information. I thought that maybe the panel below the screen was held in with dowels into the holes that the bezel uses. I might try that method, but it may turn out too flimsy.
> *


A friend of mine had a similar wall unit installed. The cabinet maker used double roller catches similar to this to hold the panel in place. The panel was delivered with the male pieces already attached to the back of it, 2 near each of the side edges. After assembling the unit, they attached the female pieces to the insides of the cabinets. The cabinet is not built exactly to the size of the TV. There's probably an inch of space around it on all 4 sides. So the female pieces don't interfere if the TV needs to be rolled out of the cabinet for any reason. Even if they did, the female pieces would be easy to remove.


----------



## JATWolf

Here is mine... Some of the first pictures are when the room was being constructed but the newer ones at the bottom are the more finished version:

Jeff's HT

The shots of the equipment closet don't show the Tivo very closeup, but then again, what is different about my HD Tivo than any of yours?!


----------



## ebonovic

*** bounce *** or rather, kick in the butt back to the top thread...

Nearly 4 months later... We should have some "new" systems out there to show off


----------



## Gromit

I forgot about this thread.

I probably need to take a better picture, but...


----------



## wemetzger

No fancy hanging, or wiring job, but it is still a pleasure to watch.

I have added one chair w/ ottoman to replace the rocking chair, but otherwise the same.


----------



## kimsan

Got the HR10-250 in July, and the HL-P4663W in September. I had *hoped* it wouldn't look too wrong on the old stand that fit the 31" tube nicely. The result was the Elephant-On-A-Barstool effect. Not Pleasing. 










Got the TechCraft PTV48B from Sears and this was the result. :up:










I did find the two centralized football shaped holes in the back of the stand to be somewhat lacking considering the number of cables that *can* come into play, but it worked out snugly.

The subwoofer will get moved to the other side of the room as soon as I get a cable that doesn't produce a 60hz hum.

Oh yeah, I'm using component as HDMI is dead. Whenever a *real* fix coincides with a slack time in recording, I'll go for the return. Too many backlogged programs would be lost right now and component is really very nice.


----------



## gfb107

Here's my simple setup. 















The armoire is made by Marie Albert, the Normandy model. External dimensions are H:94 W:55 D:25 (inches)
Internal dimensions are W:49.6 D:23

The equipment is listed in my sig.


----------



## bsgoren

Our Home Theater with HD D*TIVO / Family Room off our kitchen / Child's Playroom


----------



## Cubfan

I'm surprised nobody has projectors... seeing a lot of plasma and RP in your home theaters.

Mine has an Infocus front projector to a 10 foot wide screen in my basement. The fireplace adds just the right amount of ambient light. Full daylight windows in the back of the room have blackout shades behind the blinds. Furniture pieces include black leather couch and loveseat with leather foot rests (that fit nicely under the coffee table when not in use). We collect autographed movie posters that are on the walls around the room.

All the components are hidden away behind a door in the unfinished part of the basement where wires, dvd shelving, clutter, etc. aren't a problem. All are controlled in the main room with an RF universal remote.

We almost never go to movies anymore. With the HD Tivo, it's getting harder and harder to rent a DVD with the good stuff we can see on network television and record from HBO and Showtime HD. May have to upgrade my space, though.

My next-door neighbors on both sides saw my setup and got projection theaters of their own... darned copy-cats.


----------



## Elias

Definitely cool Cubfan... Bigger is better I always say... I will try to post my projector setup shortly.

Go Cubs!

Eli in Mid Illinois


----------



## Elias

Okay, Here it is... 

The Hitachi 57x500 was getting a little small to my eyes so I added the projector. Since it is in the main viewing room and I have small children, I didn't think the projector would do full time (Especially during the day)... So I kept the Hitachi as well...

Pic1w - Displays the Daytime viewing environment

Pic2w - Displays Night-Time viewing, projector screen pulled down (Sorry I didn't have a pic with the projector running) Screen is 100" diagonal.

Pic3w - Projector Mount (BenQ 6200) I mounted where a ceiling fan used to be... Sure we will be a bit warmer this summer, but OH WELL!


Eli


----------



## Monty_Ward

My HDTivo is in the lower middle cabinet with the receiver and dvd player. IR Distribution eye is next to left front speaker. The cabinet used to have pocket doors, but I had to get rid of those and add a shelf for the center channel so I could fit the Sammy.


----------



## ht_addict

My entertainment center (pocket doors to protect 61" set from 4 yr old twins and 2 yr old younger brother):

Doors Open










Doors Closed










I have also attached screen shots from my Pronto TSU7000:


----------



## hefe

With the doors open...


----------



## Fish Man

Here's mine.

Kind of humble compared to some around this forum...


----------



## Craig540

This is my new setup with a Syntax 32 inch LCD. This LCD is a really good combination with the HDTivo. As you can see from the photo I am using it as a PC monitor also with a ATI 9600 video card, you can extend your desktop and use both monitors at the same time. I had a 46 inch 46809 Mitz that was sold yo my niegbor, at first I missed the size difference a little but now with the added DVI and VGA connections I am happy I upgrade to LCD. Also the HD is just stunning.










HD screen shots

http://www.fototime.com/inv/CF3527EADE50EC2


----------



## tase2

Does anyone have pics of the wiring. Not the real fancy in walls or projectors, just the basic TV,HDTivo,Receiver,DVD,Speakers or something similar to that?

I just would love to see how different people have everything hooked up together.

My TV does not have HDMI or DVI capability.

Even drawings or schematics would be great.

Thanks


----------



## ebonovic

tase2 said:


> Does anyone have pics of the wiring. Not the real fancy in walls or projectors, just the basic TV,HDTivo,Receiver,DVD,Speakers or something similar to that?
> 
> I just would love to see how different people have everything hooked up together.
> 
> My TV does not have HDMI or DVI capability.
> 
> Even drawings or schematics would be great.
> 
> Thanks


Honestly... Picture 25+ wires, thrown into the Washing Machine... Turn it on for about 15 minutes, and that is what the back of my AV tower looks like....

It is all nice an neat at the wall where it hooks to the plate, and the Video cables disappear into the wall, but the rest... It is as neat as bowl of pasta


----------



## tase2

ebonovic said:


> Honestly... Picture 25+ wires, thrown into the Washing Machine... Turn it on for about 15 minutes, and that is what the back of my AV tower looks like....
> 
> It is all nice an neat at the wall where it hooks to the plate, and the Video cables disappear into the wall, but the rest... It is as neat as bowl of pasta


I know, but I am really bummed because I bought the new Harmony 880 and when I started to program my activities, I realized that the satellite guy never hooked up my surround system.

So I was just looking for a little help,so I figured if someone had a pic or diagram, I wouldn't have to bother anybody with what plugs into what questions.

Thanks


----------



## thepackfan

If your reciever has an optical input Just connect the digital output of your Dtivo to your optical in. Its just one cable.


----------



## tase2

thepackfan said:


> If your reciever has an optical input Just connect the digital output of your Dtivo to your optical in. Its just one cable.


I believe the receiver only has one optical input and I believe the DVD is hooked up to it.

Panasonic PT-40LC12 Multi-Media Wide Screen Projection Display
Pioneer VSX-D711 Receiver
Panasonic DVD-RP62
Harmon Kardon HKTS 5 Speakers
Hughes HR10-250
DirecTV Sat Triple LNB
Comcast Basic Service


----------



## tony17

Here is our simple but effective setup (actually a bit hard to keep the kids away from the components, but their learning the meaning of NO!!!!!!! quickly  

.....Love this thread by the way. Some great setups with some great ideas!


----------



## ebonovic

I need to take some new photos, as my originals where lost during a server cleanup....

Tony... Nice Simple, clean setup.... Very well done....


----------



## SpankyInChicago

pics no longer available. sorry.


----------



## tase2

Very nice Tony. The TV picture looks awesome. What brand/model# is the TV/Monitor?


----------



## ebonovic

What's with the water in the "BEER" holder in that chair.... 

Nice though....


----------



## SpankyInChicago

ebonovic said:


> What's with the water in the "BEER" holder in that chair....


Picture must have been taken during the week!


----------



## SpankyInChicago

I really like what ddarche did back on page 4 (post #111) with his cabinet. We just moved in about 4 months ago so the house is still not complete. I'd really like to do something like that and it gives me a lot of ideas. Nice job!

I'd also like to incorporate some of the "bar" ideas that robertogag had on page 5 (post #146) into the builtin. Eventually I'd like to do a built-in that takes up the majority of the "big brown wall" behind the Mits. It would be cool to have it hold the equipment and the nourishment.

Doing this will also allow me to enjoy one of my other hobbies:

--pics no longer available. sorry. --

Nice pictures, everyone. Keep them coming. Sharing these pictures gives other people ideas. At least I know it has for me.


----------



## tony17

tase2 said:


> Very nice Tony. The TV picture looks awesome. What brand/model# is the TV/Monitor?


Tase, sorry just saw this now. I have an NEC 42VR5 plasma. I highly recommend this panel to anyone currently searching for a plasma. I was never impressed by the "Oh so Holy" Panasonics so many others love. The picture with SD is amazing as well (NEC has some great scalers). You may have a hard time finding the VR5 right now as I think newer models may be coming out soon.

Take care


----------



## oldskoolboarder

OK, you people w/ the full on theatre rooms are making me jealous. I'll just have to live w/ my small but complete setup...

http://www.123macmini.com/gallery/displayimage.php?album=2&pos=11

550 GB of HD Tivo + 330 GB for Mac Mini + 20 GB for iPod = 900 GB in my Salamander. AND, I need even more HD space because I'm running out on the Mac...


----------



## dj4monie

sangs said:


> OK, here's mine. One of these days I'm going to get around to hiding all the wires, or at least come up with an idea to camouflage them where they run. The most noticeable wires we have now are from the damn extension cables for the Gamecube controllers. No hiding those.
> 
> Love all the other setups. Nice work.


 Oh sure there is -

http://gear.ign.com/articles/361/361933p1.html

Nintendo Wavebird WIRELESS controller


----------



## Paperboy2003

Since I was just putting up pix in another thread (positioning), I thought I'd put them here as well. I just re-did my kitchen and bought my second HD Tivo. Here's the album (my wifes pictures, so pardon those that don't show the HR10)

Kitchen HR10-250


----------



## oldskoolboarder

dj4monie said:


> Oh sure there is -
> 
> http://gear.ign.com/articles/361/361933p1.html
> 
> Nintendo Wavebird WIRELESS controller


My set up has one!


----------



## SpankyInChicago

Paperboy2003 said:


> Since I was just putting up pix in another thread (positioning), I thought I'd put them here as well. I just re-did my kitchen and bought my second HD Tivo. Here's the album (my wifes pictures, so pardon those that don't show the HR10)
> 
> Kitchen HR10-250


Nice kitchen.


----------



## HDTivoUser

Here's a link to my set-up.


----------



## mx6bfast

HDTivoUser said:


> Here's a link to my set-up.


Is that a game on your tv?


----------



## HDTivoUser

mx6bfast said:


> Is that a game on your tv?


No...not an actual game. It is the dashboard for the XBox 360.


----------

